# home made RAM cooler



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

i want to try and turn this into a ram cooler its wide enough and long enough, just dont know how im going to attach it.  

also i would like to replace the molex with a 3 pin to plug into mobo

THANKS


----------



## spud107 (Feb 9, 2008)

stack some risers on the mb mount, done sonething similar earlier, but for the vcore circuitry,


----------



## Co_Op (Feb 9, 2008)

spud107 said:


> stack some risers on the mb mount



+1 
risers on the lower right corner of the fan


----------



## intel igent (Feb 9, 2008)

rubber bands


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

what do you guys mean by risers?


----------



## Co_Op (Feb 9, 2008)

you should have some left if you assembled your own pc. You need 3 or 4 like the one on the left. Screw  bolt them together, one into the other and you get a long riser . Attach the fan with a normal screw and it's done.

edit: here a better pic:


----------



## spud107 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Co_Op (Feb 9, 2008)

here's a guide and some better pictures:
http://www.overclockers.com/tips1141/


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

ok ok thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 9, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread, but when I work on my PC and have to take out the motherboard, its becoming a pain in the ass with those gold risers that I use. When I unscrew the motherboard, the damn risers come with the screw. So Im looking into alternative methods. in the above picture it shows a white plastic riser. How well do those hold and what end do you put in the mobo tray?


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 9, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but when I work on my PC and have to take out the motherboard, its becoming a pain in the ass with those gold risers that I use. When I unscrew the motherboard, the damn risers come with the screw. So Im looking into alternative methods. in the above picture it shows a white plastic riser. How well do those hold and what end do you put in the mobo tray?



Your probably not tightening the risers enough or the screw are too tight.  You could always use a little fingernail polish as a thread lock to keep the risers in place.  They can still be removed later, just need a little more force. You can also use an anti-sieze compound on the screws, which help them come out but keep them from loosening on their own.  Way too much trouble for such a simple thing though.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

SUCCESS!!! i cut some plastic off of it to make it fit better and then put some risers on the mobo screw, then made the hole bigger in the fan with dremel. and (french word) home made RAM cooler!!


----------



## Co_Op (Feb 9, 2008)

I used plastic ones in the past. I used 1 gold riser or 4 around the cpu socket, and for the rest plastic ones. They're an even bigger pain when in comes to taking out the motherboard. You have to press the plastic bit in the center in order to pull the mobo out. And you only have 2 hands, you do one at the time and most of the time, the ones you already did snap back on, so you have to start over. And they don't last that much.





IMO it;s better to use the gold ones, tighten them with some pliers onto the mobo tray, put the mobo in and tighten the screws in the risers by hand or using _very little_ force with a screwdriver. 

Most people do the opposite, tighten the risers by hand and the screws with a screwdriver, so no wonder they come of with the risers attached.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 9, 2008)

there called standoffs those screw type :shadedshu


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice!  Always a good idea to keep that ram cool!


----------



## Co_Op (Feb 9, 2008)

aye, so they're called. Excuse us, laddie, but English is not our native language. 

xmountainxlionx, it came out very nice and clean. Top notch diy 
noise? are those 60x60mm fans?


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks everyone! better than i expected.  I think they are 60's, and no "noticeable" noise


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 9, 2008)

I have tighted the risers/standoff/whatever you want to call them with pliers and put very little force on the screws yet they still come up. Maybe ill try the nail polish trick next time.

Also, congrats on the DIY RAM cooler. Hope it does well for ya.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 11, 2008)

whats the nail polish trick?
good luck with the cooler tho


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 11, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> whats the nail polish trick?
> good luck with the cooler tho



It helps lock the risers in place on the mobo tray.


----------



## franz12 (Feb 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 13, 2008)

voila! rofl french word dwl ....


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2008)

Loctite.  It comes either in blue or red and will work a lot better than nail polish.


----------

